# Gaggia Classic Plug Fuse



## Harbey (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. New here, first post after recently getting my hands on a Classic. I bought 2nd hand but the machine is really clean and has obviously seen only very light use. My problem is that the fuse in the actual plug keeps blowing. It's only a 3amp that was in the plug when I bought it which seems a little low considering it's heating water up. So my question is, what amp rating fuse is in your Classic? Many thanks.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Just checked mine, as supplied with new machine, 13 amp no wonder yours keeps blowing

Andy


----------



## Harbey (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers Andy, that's what I suspected. Wonder why they replaced it with a 3amp? Relieved about it anyway - I was worried I'd receive a reply saying 3amp is standard and my machine had a terminal illness. Thanks again.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

No worries, enjoy your new machine.


----------

